
Show HN: Gnod – Global Network of Discovery - no_gravity
http://www.gnod.com
======
neom
I dunno how old this is but I feel like I've been using it to discover music
since I was 15 or something? Years ago I discovered Camera obscura via Belle
and Sebastian and fastball and I've been listening to them ever since.. I also
thought it was called the Global Network of Dreams. It's a pretty awsome tool.

~~~
no_gravity
Yup, your feeling is correct. When I wrote my first self-learning discovery
tool, it was the one that asks the visitor for 3 bands and then suggests other
bands based on what it learned so far. And for some reason I called it "Global
Network Of Dreams" at that time. Glad it worked for you!

~~~
neom
You are cool. Thanks fo being cool.

------
luke3butler
The music discovery gave me some new bands that don't have a lot of listeners.

Thanks! I'll be back for more.

------
jitl
Visited, could not discover any content or interactions on my iPhone. What's
supposed to be happening?

Edit: on second reload, I can now touch the different spikes to open website
sections. Cool little animation :-)

------
macavity23
I like it. The initial UI is confusing, but also intriguing. The author reco
it gave (David Liss) was good.

If you have 3 people working on this, presumably you have an actual product on
the way, care to share more?

------
kej
In desktop Firefox (on Windows 10), the text on the map doesn't spread out, so
you end up with a bunch of names written on top of each other.

Checked it in Chrome and it seems like a cool idea.

~~~
no_gravity
Really? I can't reproduce it. For a specific map? Which version? Do you have
any add-ons active?

~~~
kej
It's at least the movie and literature maps, with Firefox 54.0.1 (32-bit) on
Windows 10 (64-bit). I am on a Windows Insider Preview build (16241.1001), so
that could be it. Still broken with all add-ons disabled.

Working fine in Firefox 54.0.1 on my Debian laptop.

~~~
no_gravity
Is it giving you an error in the console? "names written on top of each other"
sounds like the script is executed partly and then stopped.

~~~
kej
The console reports: Error in parsing value for ‘left’. Declaration dropped.
Error in parsing value for ‘top’. Declaration dropped.

A little debugging shows that a NaN is getting into the item properties and
then propagating through the calculations until it gets to the style.left=
line where it fails, preventing the item from moving.

Resizing the window will make everything start working.

~~~
no_gravity
I see. I have some ideas what it could be. But since no Win10+FF combination I
tried shows this behaviour, it's hard to debug. If you like, shoot me an
email. Maybe we find a bug in the Win10 preview or Firefox.

------
goodroot
It's like a modern Zombocom.

------
dashboard
Cool project. Can you share more on how you created the site?

~~~
no_gravity
It's completely written from scratch. On top of a typical LAMP stack.

------
brian_herman
Your website is confusing.

~~~
reitanqild
More specifically, in Firefox on Android it shows some kind of multi-colored
star with no descriptions.

~~~
no_gravity
That's correct. When you click the rays of the star, descriptions of the
different Gnod sections should appear though.

~~~
reitanqild
I did. I must admit though that clicking 8 or something rays without having a
single clue where they'll take me got old really really fast IMO.

I'm no UX-er but I think this is what is described as mystery meat navigation.

